

Ask YC: Is there a Submissions/Comments cap? - sarosh

I was browsing http://news.ycombinator.org/threads?id=nickb
and his comments/submissions are available for only 41 days whereas my own limited postings are available in whole. Can someone explain if there is a cap or other system in place for users with massive karma?<p>The cap seems to be at 180 submits (I've checked maybe 4 users with 2000+ karma) and variable comments.
======
ambition
The software that runs this site is open-source, included in Arc as news.arc.
I don't know the answer, but maybe you could find it.

~~~
sarosh
I've poked around the Arc code (Arc1) and the HN release therein, but couldn't
find the answer. But thanks for the idea. I'm betting this is an
'optimization' feature....

~~~
wallflower
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/by_date/nickb> (213 result pages)

<http://searchyc.com/comments/by_date/nickb> (70+ result pages)

------
wallflower
(= caching* 0 perpage* 30 maxend* 200)

~~~
sarosh
Thanks! This saves me some work!

